# Kaufberatung zur geeigneten Nutzung der Creative Sound Blaster Z retail



## Ancalima (28. Juli 2013)

Hallo liebe Community,

Wie aus dem Thema schon hervorgeht interessiere ich mich für eine "Creative Sound Blaster Z retail" (z.B. hier:Creative Sound Blaster Z, Soundkarte).
Mein Problem ist nun einfach, dass ich nicht weiß, wie ich sie vernünftig ausnutzen kann, also die tatsächliche Leistung auch zu Ohren bekomme. Dazu hätte ich ein paar Fragen:

1.) Die Soundkarte enthält ein Tischmikrofon, welches zur glasklaren Kommunikation angepriesen wird. Hat da jemand Erfahrung und reicht es tatsächlich zur guten Sprachübertragung aus? 
     Mir ist wichtig, dass man mich vernünftig versteht (am besten mit möglichst originalgetreuer Stimme), da ich recht häufig über Skype telefoniere oder über Teamspeak rede.

2.) Sofern das Mikrofon seinen Zweck nicht verfehlt wird ein Headset schließlich überflüssig (zumal sich die allgemeine Begeisterung für Headsets sowieso in Grenzen hält) und die logische Konsequenz wären für meine Zwecke Kopfhörer.
     Was ich nicht so ganz verstanden habe war die Thematik Stereo/Surround. Reicht Stereo wirklich aus (da die Karte Surround simuliert) oder sollte ich trotzdem zu einem 5.1 Kopfhörer greifen?
     Und was könnt ihr mir empfehlen, damit die Karte nicht 80% "Leistungsleerlauf" hat, sprich die tatsächliche Qualität nahezu erreicht wird.

Wofür ich die Hardware hauptsächlich nutzen möchte ist wie oben erwähnt zur Kommunikation, außerdem zum ansehen von Filmen mit vernünftigem Sound (auch sehr wichtig!) und gelegentlich zum Spielen und Musik hören (beides eher sekundär).



Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten!

Grüße 

Anca


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Juli 2013)

Da das eine ziemliche High-End Karte ist wäre ein Headset ohnehin die falsche Wahl. Du solltest um die SoKa ausnutzen zu können KH wie einen Beyerdynamic DT880 oder ähnliches besitzen.
Generell würd ich die aber zu einer Karte von Asus raten, die Treiber von Creative sind nicht wirklich toll.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (28. Juli 2013)

Jo, ne xonar kann man auch nehmen: http://geizhals.de/asus-xonar-d2x-90-yaa055-1uan00z-90-yaa055-1uan0bz-a313118.html


----------



## Darkseth (28. Juli 2013)

Was soll an der sound blaster Z high end sein? Das ist untere mittelklasse  / einsteigerklasse. Eine 37€ Esi Prodigy ist technisch besser als die krücke.

mein tipp: Zurückschicken, vernünftige soundkarte holen, und dazu nen guten Stereo Kopfhörer.
5.1 Kopfhörer gibts nicht, diese sinnlose technik findest du nur bei gamer-zeug.

Edit: Xonar D2X wäre ein Fehlkauf  Die gleich teure Phoebus ist in jeglicher Hinsicht die bessere Wahl.

Soundkarten zu empfehlen ohne zu wissen was dran kommt, ist aber eh blödsinn.. Erstmal sollte die hardware geklärt werden, dann kann man dazu ne passende Soundkarte aussuchen.


----------



## BigBubby (28. Juli 2013)

Creative Sound Blaster Z wurde in Test als nur leicht besser als OnBoard Soundkarten beschrieben.

Was willst du denn Ausgeben und was willst du anschließen?
Also willst du nur Kopfhörer oder Anlage und Kopfhörer? Anlage 5.1 oder nur Stereo?

edit: Ende des Jahres werde ich glaube ich mal ein FAQ zu Surround Sound Simulation schreiben


----------



## Ancalima (29. Juli 2013)

Hmm...
Also, ich hatte über die Creative sehr viele Testberichte und Kundenbewertungen gelesen, und sie kam dabei immer sehr gut weg (meist im Vergleich zur Xonar Phoebus). Grundsätzlich brauche ich kein High-End Gerät, schließlich besitze ich kein Tonstudio o.ä.
Aber den Rat erst die restliche Hardware und dann die Karte zu kaufen nehme ich mal an:
Könnte günstig (nicht ganz 100 Euro) einen Beyerdynamic DT990 PRO 250 Ohm erwerben. Welche Karte und Tischmikro eignet sich dafür?

Edit: Ist ein Gerät was zum Kundentest im Laden stand, trotzdem 3 Jahre Garantie.


----------



## soth (29. Juli 2013)

Die ZxR kommt gut weg, die Z nicht...


----------



## Darkseth (29. Juli 2013)

Ancalima schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Also, ich hatte über die Creative sehr viele Testberichte und Kundenbewertungen gelesen, und sie kam dabei immer sehr gut weg (meist im Vergleich zur Xonar Phoebus). Grundsätzlich brauche ich kein High-End Gerät, schließlich besitze ich kein Tonstudio o.ä.


 Was hat denn ein Tonstudio damit zu tun?
Müssen nur produzenten gute hardware besitzen, und normale leute müssen sich billigen schrott kaufen? 
Du willst ja auch das HÖREN, was der Produzent in seinem Tonstudio so zusammengemixt hat, oder?
Musik Hören zu hause hat meiner Meinung nach nicht einen millimeter weniger anforderung an dei Hardware, als in nem Tonstudio. Btw anders ausgedrückt... Zu hause beim Musik hören profitiert man von hochwertigen Teilen genau so, wie ein Produzent im studio.

Eine High end Soundkarte ist aber weder die sound blaster Z, noch die ZxR, noch die essence oder die Phoebus. Es gibt "Soundkarten" zu nem 4-stelligen Preisbereich. Hier ist man noch lange im Mainstream/consumer bereich.



Ancalima schrieb:


> Aber den Rat erst die restliche Hardware und dann die Karte zu kaufen nehme ich mal an:
> Könnte  günstig (nicht ganz 100 Euro) einen Beyerdynamic DT990 PRO 250 Ohm  erwerben. Welche Karte und Tischmikro eignet sich dafür?
> 
> Edit: Ist ein Gerät was zum Kundentest im Laden stand, trotzdem 3 Jahre Garantie.


 
Sehr guter preis... für 100€ und fast neu, würde ich mir vermutlich auch nen dt 990 Pro direkt kaufen.
meiner Meinung nach eignet sich eine Asus U7 am besten dafür. Guter Klang (dürfte auch besser sein als sound blaster Z, vor allem sauberer mit besserem Equalizer), und hat sogar nen guten Kopfhörerverstärker. Zudem extern, und daher vielseitiger einsetzbar.

Mikro kommts drauf an. Ein beliebiges Tischmikro, das mikro einer Webcam, oder ein Ansteckmikro. Da geht eig alles klar, solange die aufnahmequalität zufriedenstellend ist für ts oder wo man es auch nutzen will^^


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2013)

Ancalima schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Also, ich hatte über die Creative sehr viele Testberichte und Kundenbewertungen gelesen, und sie kam dabei immer sehr gut weg (meist im Vergleich zur Xonar Phoebus). Grundsätzlich brauche ich kein High-End Gerät, schließlich besitze ich kein Tonstudio o.ä.
> Aber den Rat erst die restliche Hardware und dann die Karte zu kaufen nehme ich mal an:
> Könnte günstig (nicht ganz 100 Euro) einen Beyerdynamic DT990 PRO 250 Ohm erwerben. Welche Karte und Tischmikro eignet sich dafür?
> ...


 
Wie bereits erwähnt musst du drauf achten ob über die Z oder die ZxR geschrieben wurde.

DT990 für 100€? Ich nehm 20  
Wenn du wirklich einen DT990 holst, dann hol dir eine Karte mit Kopfhörer verstärker, wie die Xonar Phoebus oder Xonar DGX (zweite günstiger, erstere dafür bessere Bauteile, für bis zu 600Ohm, und bessere Surroundsimulation)

Tischmikrofon kannst du so ziemlich jedes nehmen. WEnn du nichts auf dem Tisch willst, kannst du auch ein MicMod oder ansteckmikrofon nehmen.


----------



## Darkseth (29. Juli 2013)

ne DGX finde ich bisschen zu wenig für nen dt 990. Nur weil ein KHV verbaut ist, heißt das noch lange nichts. Die DX wäre die bessere wahl, da sie besser klingt. Und selbst bei 50% wär ein dt 990 schon ziemlich laut.

Ich würde am ehesten die Esi Prodigy nehmen (besser als DX und besserer KHV als die dgx), oder die externe Asus U7. Ne 150€ soundkarte für nen Kopfhörer den man für 100€ bekommt, ist nicht unbedingt sinnvoll, zumal für "nur nen dt 990" eben locker die PRodigy oder asus u7 / Fiio E10 reicht ^^


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2013)

Die DX hat gar keinen Verstärker. Da geht die ganze Dynamik verloren. Wurde gerade erst bereichtet. DGX ist auch nur bis 100Ohm. Natürlich wäre Phoenix am sinnigsten davon


----------



## Darkseth (29. Juli 2013)

das stimmt nicht. Beyerdynamic Kopfhörer profitieren von nem KHV alleine durch die Lautstärke.
Prinzipiell hat JEDE soundkarte nen Kopfhörerverstärker. Irgendwie MUSS das signal ja verstärkt werden. Und selbst mein DT 880 mit 600 Ohm war am Frontpanel meiner xonar DX schon bei 50% lautstärke zu laut.

Der klangliche unterschied zwischen DX und einem Yulong u100 war sehr minimal.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2013)

Im anderen Thread hatte einer das noch getestet. Direkt vergleich seiner DT770. Ein mal an der DX und ein mal an richtiger Anlage. Jeweils mit der selben Sounddatei.

Es geht nicht um die Lautstärke!


----------



## Darkseth (29. Juli 2013)

ne anlage hat aber auch nen ganz anderen Wandler verbaut als die DX, und war vermutlich ein AV-R der mehrere hundert € gekostet hat. Sowas kann man wohl kaum vergleichen. Hätte der User ne DGX gehabt, würde das ergebnis genau so aussehen.
Zudem hat so eine Anlage ne deutlich höhere ausgangsimpendanz, was den Hörer deutlich wärmer klingen lässt.

Ich kann bestätigen, dass sogar bei der 600 Ohm version die dynamik so ziemlich nicht verloren geht an einer DX, der unterschied war minimal, gerade so eine nuance hörbar. 

Doch, bei Beyerdynamic gehts um die Lautstärke. Ein Beyerdynamic profitiert klanglich nicht von einem Kopfhörerverstärker. Ich habs immerhin selbst getestet.



BigBubby schrieb:


> DGX ist auch nur  bis 100Ohm.


 
Wie gesagt, einen KHV kann man unmöglich auf eine bestimmte Impendanz eines Kopfhörers anpassen. Die Impendanz des Kopfhrörers hat absolut NULL mit dem KHV der Soundkarte zu tun.
Ein 62 Ohm AKG K701 braucht weit eher nen KHV (bei dem geht WIRKLICH die dynamik flöten, bei zu wenig ausgangsleistung), und ist bei gleicher ausgangsleistung leiser, als ein Beyerdynamic mit 250 Ohm.
Mein 250 Ohm T90 ist bei gleicher Ausgangsleistung/Lautstärkestufe fast doppelt so laut, wie ein 250 Ohm DT 990.

Nur ob "headphone amp" in der produktbezeichnung steht, hat das absolut NIX zu sagen. Es zählt einzig und alleine nur eine einzige Tatsache: Welche Leistung wird über den Kopfhörerausgang ausgegeben.
Und da hat bereits ne xonar DX schon deutlich mehr als ein Onboard. Bei 35-40% hat ne xonar DX am Frontpanel die selbe Lautstärke wie mein ALC 888 Onboard bei 100%.

Ansonsten könnte ich dir auch das Mainboard hier verlinken: http://www.msi.com/product/mb/Z87-G45-GAMING.html#overview
Angabe, KHV bis 600 Ohm mit nem OPA1652 Und jetzt? ist der onboard jetzt besser als eine DGX? Kann ich jetzt sagen, der KHV auf dem Onboard chip ist deutlich strker als bei der DGX, bei der DGX geht also deutlich mehr dynamik flöten, der onboard ist besser für hochwertrige kopfhörer? Nope. Eine DGX ist immernoch eine Ecke besser als dieser Onboard.
Genau so, wie eine DX besser klingt als die DGX. Letrztere kommt nur ein tick lauter. Mehr ist da nicht.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich das Geld heute noch mal ausgeben würde, würde ich direkt zur Klasse von Phoenbus gehen und nicht mehr "nur" eine DX kaufen. 

Er wird aber auch keinen Unterschied zwischen DGX und DX hören. Also warum doppelt ausgeben, um keinen Unterschied zu hören. Dann doch direkt zu etwas, wo man es hören kann. (Und nein es geht nicht um Lautstärke, weiterhin nicht und wer sagt, man profitiert nur von Lautstärke, hat entweder was an den Ohren oder zu niedrig abgetastete MP3s)


----------



## Darkseth (29. Juli 2013)

Welche soundkarten und kopfhörer hast du denn selbst getestet um deine aussage zu belegen?

ICH habe es SELBST getestet, und deine aussage stimmt so eifnach nicht. Ein Beyerdynamic profitiert bei nem KHV nur von der Lautstärke. Punkt. *Ich habe es persönlich getestet*, und nein, ich habe auch nichts and den Ohren.

Deine Aussage, dass ein popliger Beyerdynamic DT an ner DX deutlich weniger dynamik hätte als an ner DGX ist blödsinn hoch 10, und ich bezweifle, dass du das selbst getestet hat, sondern es einfach nur nachplapperst.



BigBubby schrieb:


> Er wird aber auch keinen Unterschied zwischen  DGX und DX hören.


 
Lass mich raten, das hat dir deine Glaskugel verraten, oder hast du aus nem Kaffesatz gelesen? Das darf ja wohl er selbst entscheiden.

Abgesehen von dieser diskussion, solange es die Esi Prodigy NRG für 37€ gibt, wäre die Xonar DG/DGX ohnehin eine schlechte wahl, außer die Esi würde treiberprobleme mit sich bringen.

Fakt bleibt jedoch trotzdem, dass ein Beyerdynamic klanglich nciht von einem KHV profitiert, sondern nur vom Pegel. Nur weil das bei anderen Kopfhörern so ist, gilt das nicht pauschal für alle.

Edit: Ich geb zu, am Onboard klang mein dt 880 600 Ohm doch SEHR leise, und auch ein klein wenig "flach", aber zwischen DX und Yulong gabs da außer ner Nuance kaum noch nen unterschied. Solange die Soundkarte halbwegs gut ist, reicht die ausgangsleistung für nen BD locker.


----------



## BigBubby (29. Juli 2013)

Hast du mir zugehört?
Ich habe nicht gesagt, dass er deutlich weniger als an der DGX hat, da der DGX immer noch zu schwach ist. Unterschied zur Phoebus war gemeint. 

Weil zwischen DGX und DX hört man keinen Unterschied. Dafür sieht man den Preis. Ich habe alle drei mit meinen DT770 getestet. (Damals gabs nur die DX als ich sie gekauft hatte. Habe später mir testweise die kleine und große bestellt um zu gucken, ob ich auf dauer Geld investieren will. Sobald ich es über habe, wird es auch eine Phoebus. Wobei ich die Essncial vorher noch testen will.)


----------



## Ancalima (29. Juli 2013)

Ne externe Karte würde ich nur ungern nehmen, meine Katze schmeißt die früher oder später runter.
Gibts sonst noch Optionen zur Esi Prodigy X-FI? Und wie sieht das aus: Ich habe recht häufig gelesen, dass die räumliche Darstellung sehr gut, aber Schwächen im Hochtonbereich und Treiberprobleme vorhanden sind.


----------



## Darkseth (29. Juli 2013)

Dann hab ich den punkt falsch verstanden ^^;



Ancalima schrieb:


> Ne externe Karte würde ich nur ungern nehmen, meine Katze schmeißt die früher oder später runter.
> Gibts  sonst noch Optionen zur Esi Prodigy X-FI?


 
Wäre mir nix bekannt. Das nächste interne, was nen Kopfhörerverstärker besitzt, wäre die Phoebus Solo für 130€~. Dazwischen gibts leider ne Lücke.
Wäre doppelseitiges Klebeband ne Option, damit die U7 nicht so leicht runtergeworfen wird? 



Ancalima schrieb:


> Ich  habe recht häufig gelesen, dass die räumliche Darstellung sehr gut, aber  Schwächen im Hochtonbereich und Treiberprobleme vorhanden sind.


 Für die räumliche darstellung ist hier in erster Linie der Kopfhörer zuständig (sprich ein anderer Kopfhörer bringt hier nen deutlich größeren unterschied, als ne andere Soundkarte, wobei es da auch unterschiede gibt, aber eben kleinere).
Was denn für schwächen im Hochtonbereich? Die PRodigy ist für den Preis konkurrenzlos, sogar bis 60-70€ finde ich nix, was besser ist. Die Esi Prodigy ist immerhin ein x-fi chip mit sehr ordentlichen wandlern. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sogar besser als die x-fi Titanium.

Treiberprobleme gibts eher keine. Der letzte Treiber ist 1-2 jahre alt, und ist für Win 7, der dürfte auch unter win 7 funktionieren. Ich würde es (aufgrund des guten P/L verhältnisses) jedenfalls erst ausprobieren. Wenns läuft ist gut, wenn nicht, dann eben zurückschicken und ne alternative


----------



## Thallassa (29. Juli 2013)

Ein yulong u100 gegen die dx ist aber auch kein guter vergleich, weil sehr ungleich. U7 gegen dx wäre da wohl eine bessere testbedingung. Ich fine aber auch, dass dgx und dx gegen nrg und u7 sehr uninteressant wirken.
Außerdem kann es ja auch sein, dass du so leise hörst, dass sich fehlende dynamik wenig bemerkbar macht.
Andersherum behaupte ich, dass ein dt990 an einem e07k dynamischer klingt, als die dx. Nicht weltbewegend, aber mehr als eine nuance. Aber auch wieder ungleiche testbedingungen.
Leute wie tyll hertsens hingegen behaupten wieder, dass bd-khs sehr schwer anzutreiben sind und sehr wählerisch sind, was die quelle angeht.

Fazit: nicht streiten, sondern den eigenen ohren vertrauen

Edit: sorry, post kam etwas spät, da mit handy getippt


----------



## Ancalima (29. Juli 2013)

Dann versuche ich mal die Esi, zur Not kann ich immer noch zum Klebeband greifen.

Vielen Dank an alle, die sich beteiligt hatten!


----------



## Ancalima (29. Juli 2013)

Jetzt gibt es trotzdem noch ein Problem bezüglich des Mikros:
Was ich gaaaanz toll finde ist das Antilon Modmic, jedoch möchte ich keine Ewigkeit warten und finde keine Alternative (also gute Qualität und einfach an ne Ohrmuschel anbringen).
Könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen?


----------



## Darkseth (29. Juli 2013)

Die befestigung vom Modmic wurde von Antlion patentiert. Findest du also kein zweites mal.
Alternative wären das Zalman Mic1 (kann man am Kopfhörerkabel festklemmen), diverse Tischmikros, etc..

Bin aber auch am überlegen, mir das Modmic einfach mal zu ordern


----------



## Ancalima (29. Juli 2013)

Es muss ja nicht die patentierte Magnetbefestigung sein.
Wenn es nichts vergleichbares gibt werd ichs mir wohl holen müssen.
Das Zalman ist ja doch recht günstig und schreckt irgendwie vom Preis her ab. Sollte für den Übergang aber ausreichen.

Nochmals Danke!


----------

